# Should I worry?



## Joellyn (Apr 9, 2009)

My Bodhi, who is six and a half years old, is slowing down a bit. He's been a voracious walker and hour plus walks each day have been the norm. Recently he is opting for shorter walks on many days. He also drinks a lot of water. 

I will be having the vet do bloodwork to be sure all is okay...but...while I am waiting...should I be worried? My vet thinks he's too young to start slowing down.

What is the energy level of your middle-aged dog? How long of a walk is normal for you?

Thank you so much for your input.

P.S. The picture is of Bodhi's little sister, Leela. Under my name is Bodhi.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope all is well. We are so in tune to them, it's hard when we think something is not quite right.
A couple of weeks ago I noticed that Osky seemed to be getting unusually winded. I discovered he had tape worms! It was disgusting to say the least. But now he is back to his normal self.


----------

